
Ask HN: What has been your experience with InfluxDB in production? - rd22
I am looking for a timeseries DB for IoT data and InfluxDB seems to have a lot of chatter.
However, when I did deeper I see that the OSS version is not distributed. So, I am looking for experiences from people how are you scaling Influx clusters and your experience in production.
======
krageon
The OSS version is limited in what you can use it for even if you can find it.
The paid version is very expensive. Thus, I would never use it for anything
where my ethical concerns come into play.

However, once you have it running it does appear to work. I've seen production
setups that ingest a fair amount of data per day and they don't need a lot of
maintenance, which is always nice.

------
iDemonix
Not the answer you're looking for, but I found it too busy, unintuitive, and
the lack of non-distribution for the OSS version finished off my test run. I
use Graphite, have done for years, and am quite happy with it.

On a further note, I attended Grafanacon and saw a few keynotes given by the
CEO of InfluxDB and have never been more turned off of using a product by a
single person.

------
dylz
You pay for it. I've not enjoyed using the Influx "API" either, or some of
their bizarre API practices such as returning HTTP 200 OK with a failure
message.

Federated prometheus or timescaledb maybe?

------
Kaladin
There was lot of memory leak when used as the storage for prometheus for our
kubernetes cluster. we ditched it after trying various versions.

